# Problem with iPod & Songs...Please Help



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

My SO (significant other) has an iPod. I never had one, so don't know how to do much really, but I figured out how to buy songs from iTunes and add them onto his iPod.

Yesterday, he bought more songs with his $25 GC and the songs were added. HOWEVER, he later noticed that it not only took off $100+ worth of past songs he added previously, but added on some unknown songs. His brother used to own it and gave it to him.

The lost songs are probably in his account, but just got deleted for some reason. If the issue was that there was no more room for anything new, why did it still add on the latest ones?  *Anyone know a link or step-by-step directions on how to bring back the songs he wants & take off the odd, unwanted songs?* TIA!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like the iPod is paired to the wrong Apple Account. Check the settings menu first to see what the iTunes account is set to.


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks a lot for replying!

My SO went to an Apple store today, but had to make an appt for next week so they can fix it in which they said it could take up to 1-2 hrs.


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, the Apple store was of ZERO help & such an incredible frustration. They wanted him to unhook & bring in the desktop computer that we've had the iPod connected to do buy songs. That, to me is ludicrous! Why they couldn't just log onto his account using his username & PW, I have no idea. This is 2018, not 1918.

When I said above about the unknown songs that got on, it wasn't even songs that his brother had when he used to have this iPod.

So, $100+ songs are still lost. I guess we'll find the phone # for Apple tech support so they can walk us through this, which I don't know why this problem is appearing so complicated...even to the Apple employees in the store. Eeek.

*Anyone have any other help, links to give steps, the best Apple tech # to call, etc.?? TIA.*


----------

